# Lightening deal....



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

20.00 blender. I know posting late but not all claimed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Laurie!!  Good until 4:30pm PT/7:30pm ET, looks like.

Never use my blender....  

Betsy


----------



## sukiesukie (Feb 20, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for posting, Laurie!! Good until 4:30pm PT/7:30pm ET, looks like.
> 
> Never use my blender....
> 
> Betsy


Agree

Sukie


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I never use Betsy's blender.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been sneaking into her house at night and using it to make brandy Alexanders. That's why their wet bar is always out of brandy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geeze, we go on vacation for a couple of weeks and someone installs a wet bar while we're gone...darn cabana boys


----------

